# i want to install freebsd



## dago1979 (May 21, 2009)

Hello, I sorry for something misprint that will be hapen. 
I want to install frebsd but i do not if my hardware is compatible i worry for my grafic card: thanks for all.
 *-cpu
          description: CPU
          product: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5600+
          vendor: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]
          physical id: 5
          bus info: cpu@0
          version: 15.3.3
          slot: XU1 PROCESSOR
          size: 2800MHz
          capacity: 3GHz
          width: 64 bits
          clock: 1GHz

 grafic card
                description: VGA compatible controller
                product: RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200]
                vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
                physical id: 5
                bus info: pci@0000:01:05.0
                version: 00
                width: 32 bits
                clock: 66MHz


*-multimedia
             description: Audio device
             product: SBx00 Azalia
             vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
             physical id: 14.2
             bus info: pci@0000:00:14.2
             version: 00
             width: 64 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list

-disk
                description: ATA Disk
                product: Hitachi HDS72168


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (May 21, 2009)

You will do okay! Try the FreeBSD Handbook http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/ It's a good read and its free.


----------



## dago1979 (May 21, 2009)

*thanks*

thanks Junior, i will go to read the book.


----------

